# TUG homepage design contest



## TUGBrian

Ok...so ive been tinkering around with changing the look of the homepage for awahile now...and i havent gotten far...but I figure before anything officially changes...im going to get an approval from all you members anyway =)

and if im a complete failure at this...ill get professional help.  However the old homepage has existed fine for 15 years, it just needs a bit of cleanup!

Ive only started on the top part for now, but wanted to get thoughts.

Tell me it stinks...tell me you love it...any and all feedback is welcome.  Just because I think its a good change doesnt mean everyone will, and while I realize there is no site out there that makes everyone happy...majority rules here =)



id perhaps like to add some color to the top section...maybe a background picture of a nice hawaiian beach sunset or something...we shall see.

this top part of course would eventually replace the famous "red bar" that exists on most if not all pages now to make things a bit more user friendly and easier to read.

while I wont be adding EVERY link to the bottom of this new page from the old site, i will obviously need to add quite a few.

id also like to add a section for "Ad of the week"  and "thread of the week" and current TUG news/announcements etc.

so...talk to me and tell me what you want the homepage to look like.

EDIT - CURRENT REVISION OF THE NEW HOMEPAGE IS HERE

http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign5.html


----------



## Bill4728

So far so good.

PS I love the new google search of the TUG site

Sure is a lot easier than typing in 

"xxxx" site:tugbbs.com


----------



## dmbrand

I like the new page if....you are keeping it this simple.  I am a firm believer in less is more.  I liked the bold red top; made it easy for me to find what I was looking for as a returning member.  When I first found Tug, I thought the homepage was a bit too busy for me, until I learned the ropes. 
   Maybe you could shade the background of the new blocks to emphasize them.  Just a thought.  Whatever you decide will be fine, we all adapt.  The content of the site is most important, and a valuable resource.  Thanks for all that you do!:whoopie:   DawnB


----------



## JoAnn

The new one really 'caught' my eye...brighter and easier to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Fern Modena

I like the new design (or proposed new design).  Its clean, and eye catching.  Not junky so that it is hard to find things.  Web design has changed so much over the years.

I'm hoping that you keep it as simple as it looks.  My pet peeves on home pages?  Music and flash.  Neither is necessary.  Music is especially onerous if you are surfing in the middle of the night and your speakers aren't turned down.

Thanks for all the work, Brian.

Fern


----------



## Carolyn

I like it too!  Possibly a different graphic for "Join Now" (maybe a welcome sign??) since it's the same for "Advice"  JMHO  

Carolyn


----------



## TUGBrian

there will be zero popups, music, or flash animation gimmicks on the homepage ever =)

while obviously i need to add much more to the main part of the page...im going to try to keep it clean and simple. with links going to various subpages that will contain the bulk of what was a direct link on the homepage previously.


----------



## susieq

I really like the new design too ~ much easier to see and get to just what you want. I like the google search also, and I agree with Fern ~ music and "flashy stuff" only serve to confuse and annoy.(me anyway!!   ) Good job!!

Sue


----------



## clsmit

Can you add an easy place to log in? I have the hardest time figuring out where to log in...

And then the copyright notice at the bottom, and maybe about us (really about you!), and all that other normal website stuff.


----------



## stmartinfan

It's a big improvement - and I agree that simpler is better.  

I would suggest that you look at making the block of sentences under the "Welcome to TUG" easier to read.  It's hard for most people to read such long lines of text - our eyes just don't like to scan such a long distance.  You could look at splitting it into two columns, or just make the lines of text shorter. 

Also, most internet readers don't like to read big blocks of copy - this isn't huge, but still may not get read by first time visitors when it's all one block.  You could consider turning the couple of sentences that cover the different services TUG provides into a bulleted list with an intro like:  Here's what TUG provides its members: (and then listing the reviews, BB, ads, etc.,   That allows you cut some of the words, too, while still making it easier to catch what TUG offers.


----------



## cissy

I would also like to see a light shading to make the top banner stand out and an easy to find login area.  Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

hrm...issue with the shading as ive just discovered the main tug logo is 99% transparent...ill need to fix that.  when adding a background it just looks terrible.

ive trimmed up the intro paragraph to make it shorter to read but still get the point.  hopefully that meets everyones approval!


----------



## MULTIZ321

Brian,

Great changes! I agree with others - less is more.

I would consider some additional reorganization - same content but in different
location on the home page. I think moving the top Tug Row to more in the middle of page. Thus when the home page comes up on one's monitor the primary links are located more at eye level, invite action, and are at the center of attention. The viewer would be less distracted by the Tug Banner Ads advertisement that now draws initial attention because of the video stream of the ad and is probably not the reason a viewer went to the home page.

Also, I would suggest moving the Tug Google search box to the Left side of the page in reverse with the Tug Free Reviews Link.  Kudos for the great Google search feature!  Since most of us read from left to right orientation, I think it's easier to initially spot if on the Left side of the page.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo

*No Argument -- Less Is More For Sure.  But Where Is It ?*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Great changes! I agree with others - less is more.


I must not be looking in the right place. 

Everything looks the same to me. 

What's the link for what's changed ? 

Is it possible to put up a dedicated Before & After page, just to add some conspicuousness to the revisions & improvements ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign2.html




Alan,

Click on the "Tug Home" link in the small red tool bar at the top of TUG pages,
then contrast that with the link Brian provided in his first post in this thread.



Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

yes..i havent actually made any change to the "actual" homepage.  as its a work in progress.  I may start gradually implementing new changes as things get worked out.  Just trying to clean a few things up and make it easier to read/navigate!

I do plan on going a bit different route for the main body of the homepage.  ie using large(r) graphics to direct people to the correct areas of the site.  IE something like "how can TUG help you"

with the first graphic being titled "I have a timeshare I want to sell"

second being "I want to learn how to rent my timeshare"

3rd being "I want to learn more about Timeshares and Timesharing"

"I want to learn more about TUG and what are the benefits of joining"

"I want to read up on current TUG events"

"I want to talk to other owners online via the TUGBBS forums"

"I want to view all the links available on TUG (Sitemap)"

"I am a TUG member who needs membership information"

and so on and so on.  making navigation off the main page more easily done and get people to where they want to go.

Each of these links will go to a landing page providing all the information TUG has about each of these topics etc etc....vs having a single link to everything.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Got It.  Thanks.*




MULTIZ321 said:


> Click on the "Tug Home" link in the small red tool bar at the top of TUG pages, then contrast that with the link Brian provided in his first post in this thread.


Less _is_ more. 

New & improved experimental prototype web page of tomorrow looks OK -- nice & clean & uncluttered. 

The main problem I see at 1st glance (& it's not really much of a problem) is that the little clicky boxes up top look too much like little display ad spots -- need to be tweaked or redone so that they have a more instantly recognizable "menu" look.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

not quite sure how I would tweak them to make them look less like ads and more like a menu...do you have a suggestion?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*No Help Here -- Unfortunately.*




TUGBrian said:


> not quite sure how I would tweak them to make them look less like ads and more like a menu...do you have a suggestion?


Shux, I'm more of a web page doofus than I am a timeshare doofus -- & that's saying something.  

If you want, I can ask my nephew if he has any semi-simple ideas for improvement.  (He's a world-class web-page design artist -- not just some hacker-clacker who messes around with html, but an actual & successful commercial artist who just happens to work in the medium of web pages.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

well...im more interested in feedback from members vs a professional web type person.

I want to build what YOU guys find interesting and usable.


----------



## tashamen

Maybe I shouldn't say this  (since you're going to the effort of redesign) but I never go to the TUG homepage, and probably haven't been on it since I first signed up.  I go directly to the forums.  Just curious as to how many folks do the same.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

As with tashamen, I seldom visit the home page.  My "portal" is the "New Posts" link to the BBS.

That being said, I think the proposed redesign is a considerable improvement. I've always thought the home page was far too cluttered.

Re the redesign:

I don't like the links located where they are on the top of the page.  My sense is that the top of the page should be intro related.  I like seeing a logo and graphic at the top of the page, with content links below that.  

When I start looking at a site for primary content and links, I look toward the bottom two-thirds of the page.  In fact, when I first  looked at the redesign one of my first reactions was that site links were missing.  Only after looking a second time did I see them located at the top of the page.

Another approach, and one that might be even better, would be to relocate the links from the top into a frame on the left side of the page.  Then put the TUG logo and graphic on the top, and introductory content below that. 

I also don't like pure white backgrounds; I find them harsh and they often cause eye strain. A cream color background is much easier on the eyes - personally I like RGB(255,255,229) (hex #FFFFE5).


----------



## TUGBrian

i do plan on altering the background color...just need to redo the main tug logo first.

maybe ill do a few different designs and see what people like best.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As with tashamen, I seldom visit the home page.  My "portal" is the "New Posts" link to the BBS.



Me too.

I also think the current TUG home page is very noisy (cluttered)


----------



## KristinB

AwayWeGo said:


> Shux, I'm more of a web page doofus than I am a timeshare doofus -- & that's saying something.
> 
> If you want, I can ask my nephew if he has any semi-simple ideas for improvement.  (He's a world-class web-page design artist -- not just some hacker-clacker who messes around with html, but an actual & successful commercial artist who just happens to work in the medium of web pages.)
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​





TUGBrian said:


> well...im more interested in feedback from members vs a professional web type person.
> 
> I want to build what YOU guys find interesting and usable.



Brian,

If you don't mind my saying -- a professional like Alan's nephew knows what works for the majority of users, not just the small sample that may post here on this thread.  If Alan can get him to offer his expertise, and he's generous enough to make a few design suggestions pro bono, I'd jump at the opportunity.  I'm a web professional, though not a designer, but I do know a bit about usability.  I also know well enough when to defer to an expert.


----------



## TUGBrian

Im all for someone providing free advice that knows what they are doing, the intention of this thread was to get feedback on what members would like to see.

I didnt mean to sound like I wouldnt take advice (that would be somewhat bizarre since starting this thread and all)...but that I didnt want to hire a professional to redo the site on his own...without input from what the users want to see.

=)


----------



## KristinB

Oh, now I understand.  No, Alan was just going to ask his nephew for a couple of design suggestions... He didn't say anything about you hiring him, LOL!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Bragging About My Nephew.*

Shux, it's not like he's sitting around with nothing to do, just waiting for a chance to overhaul TUG. 

He works full time.  He has a family -- beautiful wife, 2 lovely daughters, another child on the way.

House, dog, electronic gadgets, bicycles, skateboards, dinky trailer at Rehoboth Beach DE -- the whole shot. 

He has no timeshares, but he's an official _Additional User_ on our RCI Points account -- had an outstanding week that way with his family at Vistana Villages via _Instant Exchange_.  Plus, his mother-in-law has a (non-Orlando) Florida timeshare. 

Above all, he is an outstanding good guy. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dmharris

Overall, it's much better.  Could you not justify center this text?  It's much easier to read when text is justified left.  Thanks.

The Timeshare User's Group started in 1993 is a self-help organization composed of timeshare owners just like yourself. TUG provides an unbiased source of consumer oriented information on Timeshareshttp://www.tug2.net/tug_timeshare_advice.shtml and the Timeshare concept. here at TUG you get *the truth about timeshares*!  To learn more about our organization or about Timeshares in general see About TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...new route...hows this?

http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign3.html


(note the formatting of the links and such below the boxes will probably change...i just threw this together to try out the picture across the top route)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Rain In Spain Goes Mainly Down The Drain.*




TUGBrian said:


> hows this?


B_y George ! 

He's got it !_ 

Nice work, Brian. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationtime1

http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign3.html

Each version is better than its predecessor.  What I like most about this one is that the TUG headline (and the links below it) are more prominent than the banner ad.

You may want to include a "Join TUG" link.


----------



## TUGBrian

now i just need to figure out a way to get the google search bar into the bottle


----------



## TUGBrian

vacationtime1 said:


> http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign3.html
> 
> Each version is better than its predecessor.  What I like most about this one is that the TUG headline (and the links below it) are more prominent than the banner ad.
> 
> You may want to include a "Join TUG" link.



oh yes..that will all go up there as well.  I was just tinkering with changing my focus to a new style.

I like the graphic at the top...I think ill move forward with that vs the original try.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> ok...new route...hows this?
> 
> http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign3.html
> 
> 
> (note the formatting of the links and such below the boxes will probably change...i just threw this together to try out the picture across the top route)



Mo' betta!

But I still prefer a layout with the key links located in a left sidebar.  Then you could put the "Welcome to TUG" and a "Join TUG" link below the logo.

The Google search box would also fit into the left sidebar.


----------



## TUGBrian

i plan on adding a left sidebar to include a few more links...with the bulk of the text/announcements/etc on the middle/right side of the page.

going to eliminate the 3column style we have now and move to a 2.


----------



## MULTIZ321

TUGBrian said:


> now i just need to figure out a way to get the google search bar into the bottle



Brian, 

The new direction looks great.

I agree - the google search bar in the bottle would be fantastic.


Richard


----------



## clsmit

This is MUCH better. I'd still like a place to log in from the homepage. deadhorse: ?). The description needs a little editing. Edits in bold. And (I don't know how to put this in the edits) timeshares either need to be all capital-T Tmeshare or lowercase-t timeshare. Not one or the other. My preference is caps only for Timeshare User's Group and lowercase t for the rest.

The Timeshare User's Group started in 1993 *and* is a self-help organization composed of timeshare owners just like yourself. TUG provides an unbiased source of consumer*-*oriented information on Timeshares and the Timeshare concept. *H*ere at TUG you get the truth about timeshares!  To learn more about our organization or about Timeshares in general see About TUG.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...made a few changes to the top banner....thoughts?  =)

learned a new html skill today...IMAGE MAP! thats pretty darn handy.  Its been SO long since ive done HTML...funny how you can implement an enterprise wide systems management software for hundreds of thousands of computers....but making a homepage gives me fits :lol

will work on the items below the top banner later when i get more free time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> ok...made a few changes to the top banner....thoughts?  =)
> 
> learned a new html skill today...IMAGE MAP! thats pretty darn handy.  Its been SO long since ive done HTML...funny how you can implement an enterprise wide systems management software for hundreds of thousands of computers....but making a homepage gives me fits :lol
> 
> will work on the items below the top banner later when i get more free time.



I like the search link in the bottle, except that there isn't any border or other visual that shows that is a clickable link separate from the TUG banner.

I suggest a text box border that will do a Google search of the site, with perhaps an "advanced search" link below it for the custom search page.


----------



## TUGBrian

ill see what I can do to add a border to the area.  doing what you ask would require me to put a picture over the picture...i think anyway.

im not sure how to overlay the actual google search box (which is javascript me thinks) into that particular area...that might be more advanced that I can handle lol


----------



## MULTIZ321

Brian,

It's getting closer.

I think the 3 links in the top right row - "About Tug", "Contact Us", and "Join Now" get lost.  I'd consider superimposing the "Join Now" on the Tiki Hut.

Your solution of the Google Search Link in the bottle is great!

There's a typo in the PayPal Section of "Join Now".  "Pay using you existing..."
should be "Pay using your existing..."


Richard


----------



## TUGBrian

those certainly wont be the only places those links appear on the homepage at least.  ill tinker with it more as the week goes on.  finding slots of free time when I can!


----------



## vacationtime1

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I like the search link in the bottle, except that there isn't any border or other visual that shows that is a clickable link separate from the TUG banner.
> 
> I suggest a text box border that will do a Google search of the site, with perhaps an "advanced search" link below it for the custom search page.



I agree strongly with Steve on both items.

The revisions you have made in the past day or so have tended to clutter the homepage, not nearly as bad as the existing, but more clutter than the prior effort.  The bar at the top (About TUG, Contact Us, Join Now) visually competes with the other bar with links; it also has a duplicate About TUG link.

It would be best to have only one place on the page with links (and I think the bar that starts with Community Forums is exactly right).

A separate point -- the Search TUG link in the bottle (which I like a lot) takes us to a page where the blank space in which to type in the search criteria is not visible without scrolling.  That search box should be easy to find.

Overall, I like it a lot.  I just want it to be easy for a newbie to navigate.


----------



## TUGBrian

yea...i need to change around the global tug search page and make it look nicer.  I think I have an idea for what to do with the bottle!

trying to stick with working on one major page at a time for now...gets overwhelming to think I have nearly 1,000 other pages within TUG to change once this is done.

also need to create a contact us page...that doesnt exist.

I may go the route of making the upper link bars smaller perhaps..I will dull the font color to something less "contrasting" than the white to hopefully reduce the clutter and competition with the rest of the banner....I am going to change the way the 2nd lvl bars look.  Thinking of using a beach sand type long graphic...vs the "grids"

so many ideas!


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...made a few changes per your comments...how about now?


----------



## TUGBrian

tinkering a bit with the bottom layout...nothing set in stone other than perhaps the overall "grid"  with the links on the left and tug news on the right.

colors, sizes, links, etc...all still up for grabs and undecided.

anyone have a good "headlines" or "extra extra" type news clipart...for the top of the headlines/news section?


----------



## mas

One thing that always bugged me was, at least to my knowledge, there has never been a link to the tug volunteer page on the home page.  I have it saved now but it would be nice to see it included on the home page when you get that far.

Thanks Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian

I think thats a more than reasonable request!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> I may go the route of making the upper link bars smaller perhaps..I will dull the font color to something less "contrasting" than the white to hopefully reduce the clutter and competition with the rest of the banner....I am going to change the way the 2nd lvl bars look.  Thinking of using a beach sand type long graphic...vs the "grids"
> 
> so many ideas!



Brian - 

about six or seven years ago, shortly after I became a TUG volunteer with the Advice pages, I did a "wash" of the graphic with the palm tree to use a background image.  I was pleased with the results, and I started incoporating that as a background as I worked on various Advice pages.  If you're thinking graphic background in lieu of a solid color I think something such as that would be a good place to start.

Personally, I find that a gradient background is visually more relaxing than a solid color background, with the proviso that the background colors are properly selected and are neutral themselves and visually relaxing.

Incidentally, once you settle on a basic page design, you should ask the volunteers for the various areas to update their portions of the site.  Since you are more "hands on" than your Dad on site maintenance, frankly there isn't as much work for me to do as a volunteer than previously.  So enlist us to help with updating our portions of the site.


----------



## TUGBrian

do you have an example page that has the wash on it Steve? 

do you mean the background for the entire page?  or just the "cell" containing the text articles and announcements?  

is it a gigantic blown up picture of the palm tree...or is it just regular sized...grayscaled out...and repeated all over the page?

I would like to distinguish the "headlines" area from the rest...without using the grid boxes etc all over the page...makes it well...too boxy for me.

ill need to play with different scales of "cream/sand" before i come up with the right one that looks good on the screen I suppose.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> do you have an example page that has the wash on it Steve?
> 
> do you mean the background for the entire page?  or just the "cell" containing the text articles and announcements?
> 
> is it a gigantic blown up picture of the palm tree...or is it just regular sized...grayscaled out...and repeated all over the page?
> 
> I would like to distinguish the "headlines" area from the rest...without using the grid boxes etc all over the page...makes it well...too boxy for me.
> 
> ill need to play with different scales of "cream/sand" before i come up with the right one that looks good on the screen I suppose.


Try this: http://tug2.net/tugadvic-logobackground.shtml


----------



## TUGBrian

I gotcha...had to really look for it...but that could just be my monitor =)

moving further along with v4.

http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign4.html


man...it seems the more it goes along...the more it turns into looking cluttered like the old page.  *sigh


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> I gotcha...had to really look for it...but that could just be my monitor =)
> 
> moving further along with v4.
> 
> http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign4.html
> 
> 
> man...it seems the more it goes along...the more it turns into looking cluttered like the old page.  *sigh



That yellow background seems a bit intense to me.  I would suggest lightening it to something such as RGB(253,255,233).

It is getting too cluttered again. The big problem is that there are too many things screaming for attention. It's not the number of links that's the problem; it's that everything jumps out. Here are my suggestions:


Make everything that is a headline on the right frame into a clickable link rather than nesting links below the headline.

Then consolidate those right frame links with the links that are in the top bar, so that all of the key links are organized together.  Put them in link bar across the top or in a column down the left side.  Doesn't make a big difference as long as you get them all together.

Delete the "click here for free timeshare reviews" link.  Expose that link on the "Ratings and review" page.  Or, if you want to keep it on the home page, group it with the link to the ratings and reviews page, but make the font significantly smaller than for the link to the Ratings and Review so that link is clearly subordinate to the Ratings and Reviews link.

Decrease greatly the font size and graphics dimensions on the links bar, the right column, and main display area (the area you currently have with a white background).  As mentioned above, there are too many elements all screaming for attention.  Let the three or four most important elements have the biggest graphic impact, everything else should be scaled way back.  If a person looks at the page for five seconds, what three things should they remember if they immediately go someplace else?  Those are the elements that should have the primary visual impact, and nothing else should compete for attention.

Change the "Ratings and Reviews" link to "Timeshare Resort Ratings and Reviews".  For someone unfamiliar with TUG landing on the home page, it's not clear what is being rated and reviewed until they hit the link.

If you keep a column of links on the left side, add a right border to the column to give better separation from the main text area to the right.  Then indent the text in the white area a bit so that it doesn't crowd against the border. _[added comment: Now that I look at the page again, I'm not sure you need the border as long as you pad the left side of the white content area.]_

The contrast between yellowish background and white background is another element that draws viewer attention; the contrast is too great and is visually jarring.  I suggest that you change the background in the area that is currently white to match the rest of background of the rest of the page. Or if you want that background different from the rest of the page, use a background that is either a slightly different hue of the same background, or use a background that is a very pale blue (blue is opposite yellow on a color wheel so pairing those colors is visually appealing while providing contrast). Try something such as RGB(233,234,255).

HTH.  Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

One more thing I noted.  The font selections for headlines needs to be standardized.  Some headline fonts are serif; others are sans serif.  They should all be the same.  If you want them serif, use Times New Roman, since almost everybody has TNR as an installed font so you won't get any clunky browser font subsitutions. 

It looks as if all of the text is Arial, and that's a good text font.  I ordinarily use a boldface on all ordinary text to make the text easier to read.

*****

The search link in the bottle is great!!! Looks really good.


----------



## vacationtime1

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It is getting too cluttered again. The big problem is that there are too many things screaming for attention. It's not the number of links that's the problem; it's that everything jumps out.



I agree with Steve's premise and most of his specifics, so I won't repeat them all.  My thoughts:

Sir Francis is correct, but at the top of the homepage, he is clutter.

The milk bottle (which I still like) can be captioned "Search TUG"; that would say everything that has to be said.

If you deleted the "Click Here for Free Timeshare Reviews . . ." (to the right of the banner ad), you would be left with two equally sized display boxes.  This would be easier on the eyes and the mind.  The free reviews link appears elsewhere, anyway.

The graphics labeled "news" and "blogs" distract.  You want to have things that focus (as Steve suggests above, the viewer should remember the three or four most important things).

Blank space on a page is good.  It allows the eye to view the non-blank areas without distraction.

As we know, the World of Timeshare is complicated, very complicated.  TUG should be simple (at least until the newbies are fully initiated).  The homepage should be downright relaxing.

We appreciate your continued efforts on this.


----------



## TUGBrian

glad to see so much interest!

See if i can implement these suggestions this weekend!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Clutter Is In The Eye Of The Beholder.*




vacationtime1 said:


> Sir Francis is correct, but at the top of the homepage, he is clutter.


Maybe. 

But maybe not -- not if _Knowledge Is Power_ is made into a link that opens up a page showing the _TUG Top 10 Timeshare Questions_ (with answers, of course) -- something like a mini-FAQ. 

I'd hate for _Knowledge Is Power_ to lose its prominent spot on the TUG opening page. 

If anything sums up the significance of _The Wisdom of TUG_*,* _Knowledge Is Power_ surely does. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Try this: http://tug2.net/tugadvic-logobackground.shtml



added this background


----------



## TUGBrian

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That yellow background seems a bit intense to me.  I would suggest lightening it to something such as RGB(253,255,233).
> 
> 
> 
> hopefuly your background subdued it a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make everything that is a headline on the right frame into a clickable link rather than nesting links below the headline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then consolidate those right frame links with the links that are in the top bar, so that all of the key links are organized together.  Put them in link bar across the top or in a column down the left side.  Doesn't make a big difference as long as you get them all together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not sure im following you on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delete the "click here for free timeshare reviews" link.  Expose that link on the "Ratings and review" page.  Or, if you want to keep it on the home page, group it with the link to the ratings and reviews page, but make the font significantly smaller than for the link to the Ratings and Review so that link is clearly subordinate to the Ratings and Reviews link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decrease greatly the font size and graphics dimensions on the links bar, the right column, and main display area (the area you currently have with a white background).  As mentioned above, there are too many elements all screaming for attention.  Let the three or four most important elements have the biggest graphic impact, everything else should be scaled way back.  If a person looks at the page for five seconds, what three things should they remember if they immediately go someplace else?  Those are the elements that should have the primary visual impact, and nothing else should compete for attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you mean the horizontal links bar below the top graphic?  the link bar on the left side, or the headlines box?  or all 3  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change the "Ratings and Reviews" link to "Timeshare Resort Ratings and Reviews".  For someone unfamiliar with TUG landing on the home page, it's not clear what is being rated and reviewed until they hit the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you keep a column of links on the left side, add a right border to the column to give better separation from the main text area to the right.  Then indent the text in the white area a bit so that it doesn't crowd against the border. _[added comment: Now that I look at the page again, I'm not sure you need the border as long as you pad the left side of the white content area_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> hopefully the color gradient between the background image and the "white" background for the headline/blog area is enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contrast between yellowish background and white background is another element that draws viewer attention; the contrast is too great and is visually jarring.  I suggest that you change the background in the area that is currently white to match the rest of background of the rest of the page. Or if you want that background different from the rest of the page, use a background that is either a slightly different hue of the same background, or use a background that is a very pale blue (blue is opposite yellow on a color wheel so pairing those colors is visually appealing while providing contrast). Try something such as RGB(233,234,255).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hopefully this isnt an issue anymore?
> 
> thank you for the tips...keep em coming!_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TUGBrian

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> One more thing I noted.  The font selections for headlines needs to be standardized.  Some headline fonts are serif; others are sans serif.  They should all be the same.  If you want them serif, use Times New Roman, since almost everybody has TNR as an installed font so you won't get any clunky browser font subsitutions.
> 
> It looks as if all of the text is Arial, and that's a good text font.  I ordinarily use a boldface on all ordinary text to make the text easier to read.
> 
> *****
> 
> The search link in the bottle is great!!! Looks really good.



I deliberately made everything verdana...but it appears after the save it goes back to something else...hrm.

I have resaved everything to verdana...hope it sticks this time


----------



## TUGBrian

vacationtime1 said:


> I agree with Steve's premise and most of his specifics, so I won't repeat them all.  My thoughts:
> 
> Sir Francis is correct, but at the top of the homepage, he is clutter.



well it looks weird to but the 2nd table up against the 1st table with all the links, so i need a blank space...or have something in that line.  which would be more preferrable?



> The milk bottle (which I still like) can be captioned "Search TUG"; that would say everything that has to be said.



I prefer to think of it after this week as an empty bottle of booze...but milk works too =)

Made this change.



> If you deleted the "Click Here for Free Timeshare Reviews . . ." (to the right of the banner ad), you would be left with two equally sized display boxes.  This would be easier on the eyes and the mind.  The free reviews link appears elsewhere, anyway.



agreed



> The graphics labeled "news" and "blogs" distract.  You want to have things that focus (as Steve suggests above, the viewer should remember the three or four most important things).



gone





> We appreciate your continued efforts on this.



and i appreciate all the feedback!  it continues to get better every time i go back to it!


----------



## TUGBrian

current design with all current changes

http://tug2.net/testform/tughomepagenewdesign5.html


----------



## dmharris

The Timeshare User's Group which started in 1993 is a self-help organization composed of timeshare owners just like yourself. TUG provides an unbiased source of consumer oriented information on Timeshares and the Timeshare concept. Here at TUG you get *the truth about timeshares*! To learn more about our organization or about Timeshares in general see About TUG.


This is how I'd like this paragraph to look; justified left not centered as it is on the site.


Thanks,


----------



## TUGBrian

is that different than what it looks like in the current update?

oh you mean left justified in the box vs centered?  hrm.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...while i think ive pretty much finalized the "top" part of the website...that will become the default top part for all TUG pages (thatll take awahile to update)...but the one thing that really sticks out like a sore thumb to me is the link bar just below the top pic.

nothign I do makes it look right...the grid...removing the grid...highlighting it...making it transparent.  it just looks "off" to me.

I suppose if I perhaps make it a series of images instead of just text that woudl work better.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> ok...while i think ive pretty much finalized the "top" part of the website...that will become the default top part for all TUG pages (thatll take awahile to update)...but the one thing that really sticks out like a sore thumb to me is the link bar just below the top pic.
> 
> nothign I do makes it look right...the grid...removing the grid...highlighting it...making it transparent.  it just looks "off" to me.
> 
> I suppose if I perhaps make it a series of images instead of just text that woudl work better.



Well, since you mention the top bar I'll go revisit my previous suggestions.

Put all the major links in one location.  Right now you've got one set of major links displayed across the top bar.  Then there's another set if major links down the left.  Too many links; too much clutter; too many things competing for attention.

I prefer having all of the links down the left column, and limit it to no more than 6 links.  Use those key links to direct users to another page where more detailed links are located. IOW, instead of having four or five clickable links under a "TUG Member Links" heading, make "TUG Member Links" itself a clickable link, and when you click that link you go to a TUG members page where that has those links (as well as other info for members).

Or, if you know how to do it, crate a control that expands with the sublinks when a user mouses over the link.

The padding on the left side of the TUG headlines area helps.  You might try to putting a thin border down the left side of that area, just to give it a bit more separation from the links to the left.  I've vacillated on that idea; I think it's one of those try it and see if it works things.

=====

Although it's much better, I th ink you're still trying to cram too much stuff onto one page.  Simplify that main page - be ruthless.  Let people click on links to navigate to areas that have more detail.

You want people to come, readily grasp the nature of the site and the type of information is available.  That is what needs the biggest graphic impact.  Then create links (with low graphic footprint) to help them navigate to where they can find information.

======

Finally, I think a primary element that is lacking is that this is an owner-driven site.  It's not immediately clear that this is an owner-driven self-site, and I think that is probably *the* single most important concept that site visitors should grasp when they arrive.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*You Are Correct, Sir.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I think a primary element that is lacking is that this is an owner-driven site.  It's not immediately clear that this is an owner-driven self-site, and I think that is probably *the* single most important concept that site visitors should grasp when they arrive.


Exactly right -- which is why it would be such a shame to drop _*Knowledge Is Power*_ from its prominent spot in the opening view of the web site. 

Keeping that slogan conspicuous at the opening view is more important than whether the phrase is clickable.  But if it's not too much trouble to clickify the phrase, then go for it. 

*Knowledge Is Power*​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

as a note...the only page that will display the side menu bar is the homepage.  all other pages will only have the top nav bar to rely on.

i plan on creating a "template" using the top graphic, and first two grids (and a bottom grid obviously with the cw and such.

but the side menu is a homepage only item.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...greatly reduced the font size for most of the items on the page (sorry..i have a ginormous resolution setting on my monitor here...so I tend to make things REALLY big just because normal font sizes look tiny on my screen =) )

Think im coming down to the final design here...maybe a few tweaks here and there.  I like the idea you mentioned about it being a father-son-owner run type site...but I dont quite know how to phrase it as while my father did assemble it all in one place, there are SO many people that helped "build" TUG to what it is today, everything I think up to type comes off as "just me and my dad" when that is obviously not the case when it comes to how tug started etc.

hope that makes sense.


----------



## Bill4728

current test front page said:
			
		

> Welcome To TUG!
> 
> The Timeshare User's Group which started in 1993 by my father & a group of other Timeshare Owners just like yourself, is a self-help organization providing an unbiased source of consumer oriented information and advice on Timeshares and the Timeshare concept. Here at TUG you get the truth about timeshares for FREE! Learn more About TUG here.





			
				DMHarris said:
			
		

> The Timeshare User's Group which started in 1993 is a self-help organization composed of timeshare owners just like yourself. TUG provides an unbiased source of consumer oriented information on Timeshares and the Timeshare concept. Here at TUG you get *the truth about timeshares*! To learn more about Timeshares, go to  About TUG


I think DM harris's statement is better but the current test page would be OK without the line  "started by my father"



			
				TUG brian said:
			
		

> I like the idea you mentioned about it being a father-son-owner run type site...but I dont quite know how to phrase it as while my father did assemble it all in one place, there are SO many people that helped "build" TUG to what it is today, everything I think up to type comes off as "just me and my dad" when that is obviously not the case when it comes to how tug started etc.


  Although having something about you and your Dad may be a good idea, IMHO it shouldn't be on the front page.


----------



## Bill4728

Version 5 looks good!



PS Brian I change the link in the first post to send them to ver #5


----------



## SDKath

Hi guys. 

I just saw this thread and I am not sure what version I am seeing the background for (light peach TUG Logo) but it is WAAAAY too busy.  

From my monitor (Dell 15" laptop), I cannot read the "Welcome to Tug" paragraph because of all the drawings and writings of the TUG logo in the background.  

In general, I think repeating little logos in the background look pretty unprofessional (and kinda cheap) so I would recomment something much simpler for it -- just a simple shade of light blue or light brown or even that light peach without the logo over it.  I like the neutral brown parchment paper look (like at www.royalcaribbean.com).

Anything but seeing the TUG logo 18,000 times.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## TUGBrian

it should only show up in surrounding areas "around" the actual text/images etc on the screen.

the current homepage at tug2.net has some of these changes...i just need to update the middle part once i get all the links done.

It should be EXTREMELY light, I have to move my head around just to make out the washout image on my computer screen.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I like this version 5.  To me it's clean, uncluttered.  There's a good blend of varying font sizes, and the page elements don't seem to be screaming out in competition.

I'm probably biased, but I like that washed logo background.  It's subtle, as it should be, but it's a bit less fatiguing to me than is a monocolor background.


----------



## TUGBrian

thats what itll go to...just been busy for the past week or so...and i need to do alot of work with the links in that middle section before i replace whats there now.


----------



## Makai Guy

> Welcome To TUG!
> The Timeshare User's Group which started in 1993 by my father & a group of other Timeshare Owners just like yourself, is a self-help organization providing an unbiased source of consumer oriented information and advice on Timeshares and the Timeshare concept. Here at TUG you get the truth about timeshares for FREE! Learn more About TUG here.



Since you mention your father, the reader's natural reaction would be "Oh, really? Who is your father, and who are you for that matter?"   It cries out for you to sign it at the end.   

I'd also replace the ampersand with the word 'and'.


----------



## dmharris

I like version 5 too, but the size of type in the top horizontal buttons could be raised up a size or two.  Many of us are 44 or older (that's the age I find most start to need reading glasses).  So your key audience would benefit from and appreciate the larger font size. 

Thanks!


----------



## mas

dmharris said:


> ...but the size of type in the top horizontal buttons could be raised up a size or two.  ...



I agree and the boxes are big enough that they could easily accommodate the larger fonts.


----------



## pammex

I am liking it thus far...I agree simple is best....thanks for all your hard work!  

I am sure we will all adapt when you have your final edition.....each change you have made seems to have made it better!


----------



## TUGBrian

good inputs, ill make these changes next time im updating the page.


----------

